# exhaust questions



## nissan2004 (Dec 6, 2006)

i want to get the apex'i n1 exhaust but not sure how it sounds if anyone has an opinion or soundclips or just good reviews let me know


----------



## KAZBoy (Jun 6, 2006)

I had it, but its pretty loud and raspy. You should check out the Tanabe universal mufflers. After my Apexi muffler actually rusted out then I bought the universal Tanabe muffler.


----------



## camryman99 (Aug 30, 2007)

i agree with kazboy it is raspy. you should get an hks hi-power or if you have a tighter budget a greddy evo2


----------

